# Exhaust tail pipe.



## bigboack (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all My extension tail pipe has snapped off, This does not affect the sound as its past the silencer, Does this come under the MoT. I dont want to replace it if i dont have to, but the fumes go out under the van, If I put an end pipe pointing down would this be sufficient to pass an mot or does it havve to stick out from the van.Any comments appreciated. Apart from you know who. It starts with A and ends with J


----------



## Boxerman (Feb 4, 2010)

The online MOT manual makes no mention of the pipe extending beyond the bodywork:
MOT UK car and vehicle MOT information equipment car servicing parts and spares - vehicle condition

HTH
Frank


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 4, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Hi all My extension tail pipe has snapped off, This does not affect the sound as its past the silencer, Does this come under the MoT. I dont want to replace it if i dont have to, but the fumes go out under the van, If I put an end pipe pointing down would this be sufficient to pass an mot or does it havve to stick out from the van.Any comments appreciated. Apart from you know who. It starts with A and ends with J



I cut my exhaust pipe back by about 8in and fitted a Chromed bend on the end, so it doesn't protrude and the gasses are deflected away from the van, I was always catching the exhaust on curb edges when parking. Probably due to having an Alco chassis and lower than normal. Been ok since.
Can you find a piece of pipe and weld it in place, then do what I did, fit the chromed end piece? leaving it level with the side of the body. I think it would fail the MOT without it.

regards,
Bill.


----------



## bigboack (Feb 4, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> The online MOT manual makes no mention of the pipe extending beyond the bodywork:
> MOT UK car and vehicle MOT information equipment car servicing parts and spares - vehicle condition
> 
> HTH
> Frank



Thanks Frank. Mot not due till April so no panic just yet,


----------



## bigboack (Feb 4, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> I cut my exhaust pipe back by about 8in and fitted a Chromed bend on the end, so it doesn't protrude and the gasses are deflected away from the van, I was always catching the exhaust on curb edges when parking. Probably due to having an Alco chassis and lower than normal. Been ok since.
> Can you find a piece of pipe and weld it in place, then do what I did, fit the chromed end piece? leaving it level with the side of the body. I think it would fail the MOT without it.
> 
> regards,
> Bill.



Still have the tailpipe so might get it put back on. Thanks Bill.


----------



## Polly (Feb 4, 2010)

Hia
My tail pipe had a hole in it so took it to my local exaust place where they told me it was an extention of the exaust and did not really matter just there to keep fumes away and muck of side of van. They ordered  a new end bit and when I went up they took off the extention bit with the hole in it and then reliazed the tail ends they had ordered would not fit. I have not had this bit on since September can be a little fummy when started up.
She goes in for MOT 12 Feb so let you know outcome
Putting a nice shiny end on the exaust sounds like a nice idea


----------



## ajs (Feb 4, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Hi all My extension tail pipe has snapped off, This does not affect the sound
> as its past the silencer, Does this come under the MoT. I dont want to replace it if i dont have to,
> but the fumes go out under the van, If I put an end pipe pointing down would this be sufficient
> to pass an mot or does it havve to stick out from the van.Any comments appreciated.
> Apart from you know who. It starts with A and ends with J



 you friggin boneheadnumpty... youknownuffin 

[FONT=&quot]... it clearely states in the MOT that pipe extensions should, via flexi hose, 
be routed into the cabs of all bonkpicies occupied by Irish wiksey swillin muppets...[/FONT]

 think that is clear...



regards 
aj


----------



## Hallii (Feb 4, 2010)

It is an MOT fail, "the system must be complete" etc.

Exhaust gases can find there way back into the inside if they are not vented in the correct place.

Hallii


----------



## bigboack (Feb 4, 2010)

ajs said:


> you friggin boneheadnumpty... youknownuffin
> 
> [FONT=&quot]... it clearely states in the MOT that pipe extensions should, via flexi hose,
> be routed into the cabs of all bonkpicies occupied by Irish wiksey swillin muppets...[/FONT]
> ...


Thanks for that AJ I will do that.


----------



## bigboack (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok been to Halfords bought new Rubbers, brackets a collar to slide over the exhaust, and some paste stuff which is mixed with fibres, It is supposed to set like steel, So I got meself under the van drilled re bracketed and then put this paste fibre stuff all over the joint.Will leave to set overnight and see if its worked. Saved meself a couple of quid me thinks.


----------



## ajs (Feb 4, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Ok been to Halfords bought new Rubbers, brackets a collar to slide over the exhaust, and some paste stuff which is mixed with fibres, It is supposed to set like steel, So I got meself under the van drilled re bracketed and then put this paste fibre stuff all over the joint.Will leave to set overnight and see if its worked. _*Saved meself a couple of quid me thinks.*_




 fandabidozie... [FONT=&quot] congratulation [/FONT] 
 you can now afford a good single malt from scotland then 

 regards
aj


----------



## bigboack (Feb 4, 2010)

ajs said:


> fandabidozie. [FONT=&quot] congratulation [/FONT]
> you can now afford a good single malt from scotland then
> 
> regards
> aj



Im not going to Scotland. But i'll get one from tesco just for you.

Ps Halford didnt sell flexi hoses


----------



## ajs (Feb 4, 2010)

bigboack said:


> I. But i'll get one from tesco just for you.
> 
> Ps Halford didnt sell flexi hoses




 very kind of you 

and


 ohhhhbugger 


regards 
aj


----------



## bigboack (Feb 5, 2010)

Not bad for a beginner. At least its not rattling  now.


----------



## Polly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hia
I must go and have a look at my pipe tomorrow and maybe scratch my head


----------



## zeezee16 (Feb 5, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Ok been to Halfords bought new Rubbers, brackets a collar to slide over the exhaust, and some paste stuff which is mixed with fibres, It is supposed to set like steel, So I got meself under the van drilled re bracketed and then put this paste fibre stuff all over the joint.Will leave to set overnight and see if its worked. Saved meself a couple of quid me thinks.


Took your time didnt you, it was broke when you came to Hayfield.
ZZ


----------



## bigboack (Feb 5, 2010)

zeezee16 said:


> Took your time didnt you, it was broke when you came to Hayfield.
> ZZ



its been too cold. all that snow and ice. Not getting on me back in that stuff.


----------



## ajs (Feb 5, 2010)

bigboack said:


> its been too cold. all that snow and ice. Not getting on me back in that stuff.



 well take her indoors then...

_kids teday eh... yer have to tell them everything_ 


regards 
aj


----------



## Hallii (Feb 6, 2010)

Give it a good trip down the motorway and that stuff will be leaking like a sieve.

It's the expansion and contraction you see.

Best bet is to get a sleeve welded over the leak.

Hallii


----------



## bigboack (Feb 6, 2010)

Hallii said:


> Give it a good trip down the motorway and that stuff will be leaking like a sieve.
> 
> It's the expansion and contraction you see.
> 
> ...



As long as it passes the mot in April, I will be happy.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 6, 2010)

Now thats what I call 'DIY' 
You should get us all to write our names on it at Leek.

(if it lasts that long)

 

I'll get me coat


----------



## ajs (Feb 6, 2010)

bigboack said:


> As long as it passes the mot in April, I will be happy.



 it will have fallen orrrffff by then yer numpty...

 regards 
aj


----------



## bigboack (Feb 6, 2010)

You lot are all a bunch of cynics, That will be going strong till the end of the year, you mark my words, The guy at halfords says its better than welding it on


----------



## ajs (Feb 6, 2010)

bigboack said:


> You lot are all a bunch of cynics, That will be going strong till the end of the year,
> you mark my words, *The guy at halfords says its better than welding it on*




 ohaaggg kinell ...digcloack the salesmans dream... _kids eh_..._ bless._..


 regards 
aj


----------



## bigboack (Feb 7, 2010)

dependencies said:


>



This is the stuff Duct Tape.


----------



## flashingblade (Feb 7, 2010)

*bodger*

hi dude. if you have any probs with ur exhaust, i will come n weld it to any spec you want. we can use old beer tins if u want.....but seriously, i will fix it for u. just give me a shout....geoff


----------



## ajs (Feb 7, 2010)

flashingblade said:


> hi dude. if you have any probs with ur exhaust, i will come n weld it to any spec you want.
> we can use old beer tins if u want.....but seriously, i will fix it for u. just give me a shout....geoff



 you any good with hoses and fuses... 


 regards 
aj


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 8, 2010)

ajs said:


> you any good with hoses and fuses...
> 
> 
> regards
> aj



Av u not had the cooling pipe replaced yet? That duct tape I put round it was only TEMPORARY


----------



## ajs (Feb 8, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Av u not had the cooling pipe replaced yet? That duct tape I put round it was only TEMPORARY







regards
aj


----------



## bigboack (Feb 8, 2010)

flashingblade said:


> hi dude. if you have any probs with ur exhaust, i will come n weld it to any spec you want. we can use old beer tins if u want.....but seriously, i will fix it for u. just give me a shout....geoff




Thanks for the offer Geoff.I will see how this stuff holds first but if it dont work I will defo give you a shout,which will be after Leek if any of these buggers on here are right.


----------



## bigboack (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok you lot You were right the exhaust has fallen off again. Geoff are you out there I'm hoping to recall a favour, I need some welding doing


Waiting for the comments to come rolling in


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 13, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Ok you lot You were right the exhaust has fallen off again. Geoff are you out there I'm hoping to recall a favour, I need some welding doing
> 
> Waiting for the comments to come rolling in



Nothing to be said really you know what were thinking, anyway we can laugh at you next weekend  

Hope you get it sorted soon mate


----------



## Polly (Feb 13, 2010)

Hia
Gladys goes in for her MOT Monday lets see what happens with her or might be asking Geof to come along to Leek with his welding gear maybe wardens might not like it Hayfield would be ok


----------



## bigboack (Feb 13, 2010)

Polly said:


> Hia
> Gladys goes in for her MOT Monday lets see what happens with her or might be asking Geof to come along to Leek with his welding gear maybe wardens might not like it Hayfield would be ok



good luck with gladys polly

ps did you manage with that other thing??


----------



## Polly (Feb 13, 2010)

Hia
not yet but soon will do
Thanks


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 13, 2010)

lol, how much was your van?how much was the paste and brackets?+time! how much for welding? how much for a new tail-piece?

sometimes better just to get replaced ! patching up is ok as a emergency or get you home!


----------



## bigboack (Feb 13, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol, how much was your van?how much was the paste and brackets?+time! how much for welding? how much for a new tail-piece?
> 
> sometimes better just to get replaced ! patching up is ok as a emergency or get you home!



Eight quid was all it and it was my time so no charge. Sometimes people dont have the money to sortit right away,Ever think about that .


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 13, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Eight quid was all it and it was my time so no charge. Sometimes people dont have the money to sortit right away,Ever think about that .



You could always sell the other half of the horse


----------



## bigboack (Feb 13, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol, how much was your van?how much was the paste and brackets?+time! how much for welding? how much for a new tail-piece?
> 
> sometimes better just to get replaced ! patching up is ok as a emergency or get you home!



Whats the price of the van got to do with it you nosey Twat.


----------



## ajs (Feb 13, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Ok *you lot You were right the exhaust has fallen off again.* Geoff are you out there I'm hoping to recall a favour, I need some welding doing
> 
> 
> Waiting for the comments to come rolling in




...yerknobsack....... pithed me pants again....

 regards 
aj


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 14, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Whats the price of the van got to do with it you nosey Twat.



what its got to do with it sh88head is if ya spend good money on ya vans etc then try to save a quid by bodgin', i've read loads on here and folks think nowt bout spendin' 15k on a van then bodge thats the point!!!!!


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 14, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> what its got to do with it sh88head is if ya spend good money on ya vans etc then try to save a quid by bodgin', i've read loads on here and folks think nowt bout spendin' 15k on a van then bodge thats the point!!!!!



Well I can't speak for other but the reason I can afford to buy a van at more than 17k was because I'm a master of the 'bodge' and 'Make do and mend', sometimes you have to try a bodge to learn that you should have paid a profesional 

BTW I have spent a quiet morning cleaning the van and this is my nice shiny tailpipe


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 14, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Well I can't speak for other but the reason I can afford to buy a van at more than 17k was because I'm a master of the 'bodge' and 'Make do and mend', sometimes you have to try a bodge to learn that you should have paid a profesional
> 
> BTW I have spent a quiet morning cleaning the van and this is my nice shiny tailpipe



mmmmmmmmmmmmm nice tail piece

not for one moment was i suggesting that just because peeps can pay high prices for m/h's that they just rush out and buy new bits for em, but sometimes a look would suggest it'd be cheaper to buy new than patch up!


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 14, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm nice tail piece
> 
> not for one moment was i suggesting that just because peeps can pay high prices for m/h's that they just rush out and buy new bits for em, but sometimes a look would suggest it'd be cheaper to buy new than patch up!



I know 
Very shiny, you will notice the absence of any putty or gaffer tape


----------



## bigboack (Feb 14, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> what its got to do with it sh88head is if ya spend good money on ya vans etc then try to save a quid by bodgin', i've read loads on here and folks think nowt bout spendin' 15k on a van then bodge thats the point!!!!!



I am so sorry. I did not type that, I left the computer on and some idiot thought it would be funny to put it on last night. As you can see from any of my posts i have not swore or used foul language at all.


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 14, 2010)

bigboack said:


> I am so sorry. I did not type that, I left the computer on and some idiot thought it would be funny to put it on last night. As you can see from any of my posts i have not swore or used foul language at all.



my apologies  m8  but i meant no offence to any1


----------



## ajs (Feb 14, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Well I can't speak for other but the reason I can afford to buy a van at more than 17k was because I'm a master of the 'bodge' and 'Make do and mend', sometimes you have to try a bodge to learn that you should have paid a profesional
> 
> BTW I have spent a quiet morning cleaning the van and this is my nice shiny tailpipe





 you missed a bit 

 regards
aj


----------



## Polly (Feb 15, 2010)

Hia
Gladys passed her MOT withour the extra bit


----------



## andreasue (Nov 9, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> I cut my exhaust pipe back by about 8in and fitted a Chromed bend on the end, so it doesn't protrude and the gasses are deflected away from the van, I was always catching the exhaust on curb edges when parking. Probably due to having an Alco chassis and lower than normal. Been ok since.
> Can you find a piece of pipe and weld it in place, then do what I did, fit the chromed end piece? leaving it level with the side of the body. I think it would fail the MOT without it.
> 
> regards,
> Bill.



This is a nice alternative if you don't want to buy a new tail pipe. My father have done this on my F150 truck to save some bucks.


----------

